# Black crickets



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok this is going to sound really stupid but i've never had to deal with live food before

Can adult black crickets fly? I just bought a box of big uns yesterday and a couple of the females look like they have wings! The males have those funny wee non wings that make the noise but there's at least 2 females that look like they have big black wings. Help i'm bad enough when they jump at me never mind fly at me!!!!


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

they use them to sing not fly! :lol2:


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Your ok they dont fly, the males have the tiny brown wings and chirp, and i am sure everbody has always wanted to know its 3 octaves above middle "C". Is that the most useless piece of information or what! :lol2:
If they are a bit leapy for you cool them a little in the fridge (Not freezer) before opening the lid as this slows them down.


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Cheers for the info i was getting a bit freaked incase they flew at me! I knew the males used the wee wingy things to sing, good to know what key they r in i'll use that to impress my friends! lol

I was just concerned coz i know the females don't sing but the wing lookin things on the big girls worried me,

They r in the fridge at this very moment.

Molly xxx


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

No what you mean Wing looking things on big girls scare me as well!:lol2:


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

pecks said:


> No what you mean Wing looking things on big girls scare me as well!:lol2:


lmao

Molly xxx


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

beware the black crickets can *bite!*...but it dosnt hurt lol..just a lil rash at most 
in my experience they dont seem to be that jumpy compared to the brown bandit crickets <- (cant stand the bandits they flip around all over the place)


----------



## davehuston (Sep 11, 2007)

tokay said:


> beware the black crickets can *bite!*...but it dosnt hurt lol..just a lil rash at most


lol! I put my hand into bags of 1000 of them all the time when tubbing up. Some have quite a nip on them we buggers, they go in the feed stright away box!

:lol2:


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Euch! I thought i was being brave pickin 'em up with tweezers!

Don't see any of them ever having the opportunity to bite me, i wear rubber gloves and use tweezers! I'm such a jessie!:blush:

Can pick up the locust no bother tho! Yay me!:lol2:


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

Black crickets no when you are sleeping.......bwa ha ha!


----------

